# Puppy and Dog Food



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys, a couple weeks ago I posted about getting our lab puppy. We are picking her up in a couple weeks. I am just curious on dog food, what you guys like. Is the Costco stuff good? I want a good food but don't want to spend more than needed either.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

We have had a good experience with Simply Nourish for both our beagle and pudelpointer. About $50 for a 30lbs bag IIRC, but a couple times a year PetSmart usually does some really good sales with by one get one or similar and we try to stock up then.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Black Gold 26/18 ($25-$32 for 40lbs) I buy it from Macey's...
Here's the thing with any quality dog food. They have less fillers, so you will feed less and your dog won't $hit as much. Although my black pup craps 4 to 1 against my yellow dog.:-? Maybe it's a puppy thing, I'm hoping.....


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Ive got my dogs on victors. my puppy is on victors hi pro plus it seems to be pretty good! it’s pretty inexpensive compared to other top end food it’s around 40 bucks a bag


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Honestly have just used the Costco Kirkland Brand for the last few years on my pups/current fluffy companion. It rates really high on 3rd Party Review Websites, and it's cheap.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

bthewilde said:


> Honestly have just used the Costco Kirkland Brand for the last few years on my pups/current fluffy companion. It rates really high on 3rd Party Review Websites, and it's cheap.


I is made by diamond. Good food but I quit feeding diamond after the 3rd time they killed a bunch of dogs. Vic


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Good info, thanks guys


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/187409-dog-food.html


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I use Diamond- extreme athlete during the season- I have always sided with the studies of providing the best dog food especially during the development years. With the last one I even went to tuna oil pills . I can't say I regret the extra expense 1 iota.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have run Exclusive brand for several years. I ran Dog Fuel for a bit, but went back to Exclusive. $40 per bag, and you buy 8 bags and get one free. Will run the same stuff when I get my next pup. sniff sniff. Had a pup lined up but sold it last night before I could get to it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I use this: https://www.chewy.com/eukanuba-larg...el9djKJlyARCdp1HzK8aAmvIEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Other brands have caused my black lab to shed like she was on chemo.

Can't remember what I used when she was a puppy.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't go cheap!
http://wjla.com/features/7-on-your-...fter-abc7-exposes-euthanasia-drug-in-dog-food


----------

